# HELP - Caulking smell / fumes - Lethal for parrots



## spestonji (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi Folks

Need some urgent help please.
I got all the windows and Patio door replaced in my house on Mon/Tue. The installers used caulking on the patio door bottom (where it meets the tile) and the sides. Caulking was called Supra.

I have a beloved parrot at home, and had relocated him to my parent's house. was planning to bring him back on Tue, when I noticed the smell from the caulking. Good thing I did and did some research. Caulking smell/fumes are absolutely deadly for birds.

so urgently need help please in getting rid of the smell/fumes. I live in Toronto, Canada. Tried turning off the heat, and opening the windows, but within 30 mins house is at 10 degrees, and pipes are in danger of freezing. have exhaust fans in kitchen and bathroom running 24x7. smell is still there. It is most evident when I enter the house (heat on, windows closed)

Is there any way to get rid of the fumes/smell quickly? Will turning on the heat of the house to extra high help? Could anyone please let me know how long does it take for the smell to dissipate? and any way (other than my nose) to check if its safe for my parrot to come back? Is there any air test that can be done?

sorry about the long post, but am at my wits's end. Any help would be highly appreciated

Kind Regards
Shahrukh


----------



## kok328 (Jan 22, 2015)

Well they used to use canaries to test for oxygen in mines. Hint.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 22, 2015)

If your parents aren't forcing you to take your parrot home, then just be patient. Heat on moderately, exhaust fans seem the right thing to do, but unless there is a veterinarian among us, I don't know how we will know what a safe level is for a bird. And then, how will you measure the level? It's best to play it safe and use your nose to sense when the smell has dissipated. 

If there is a room that was untouched by the caulk, you could always keep the bird there with a source of fresh air.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 22, 2015)

This a real problem for birds but I don't have the answer, sorry


----------



## spestonji (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Everyone
Thank you so very very much for replying and providing excellent advice and tips.
Just wanted to update everyone on what has happened today

Spoke to my avian vet who lives just round the corner. His advice, the same as some of yours, do not bring the bird back until all smell has gone. he even offered to keep my bird for some time, if my parents could not.

spoke to the company that manufactures SUPRA. their take, SUPRA is only meant for outdoor use, NOT Indoors, and to ventilate as much as I can. No curing time stated.

Spoke to the windows company that installed the windows and patio door and spoke to their CEO. Told him I had paid 11,000 for windows and doors and never expected this problem. they are coming to inspect the house tomorrow. They double and triple confirmed with the contractor. He is adamant he used SUPRA outdoors and Tremflex-834 indoors.

I had turned up the heat to 28 degrees when I left the house this morning. came back to a hot house and chemical smell. so i decided to go room by room to check. ruled out vinyl smell (new vinyl windows), ruled out wood filller smell and so on. finally went down with my nose to the ground on the patio door, smelled inch by inch and and found the issue. the main strip of caulking under the door, no issue. each side at the bottom and the corner, total of 6 inches each side, chemical smell. Then i remembered that when the contractor was leaving, after having caulked everything, I had asked him to caulk the 2 corners of the patio door, as there was still a gap. he already a caulk gun that he was using outside, and used the same gun inside as they were in a hurry to leave. so they did use TREMFLEX inside the house, but about 12 inches in total, 6 inches on each side, was done by SUPRA.

I have got fans going pointing to the 2 corners, patio door open, am removing the 6 in of caulking on each corner with a knife and hair dryer, and am planning to use safecoat caulking for the two 6 in edges. then just heat the house upto 28 degrees, point fans to the 2 corners, and leave the patio door open for 2 days, and hopefully this will fix the issue.

Will keep you updated, but really just wanted to thank everyone for their help and advice. This little bird means the world to me, has saved my life, and I will do everything to keep him safe and healthy.

Kind Regards
Shahrukh


----------



## nealtw (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks for the update and info. we may not be able to help you, but the info might help others here.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 26, 2015)

Glad you were able to pinpoint the problem. Unfortunate that you had to do the repair and not the contractor. Perhaps the company owes you a small refund.


----------



## spestonji (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi All

Just wanted to provide an update
the windows company folks did come over
They found the following

yes the wrong caulk (6 inches) was used on either side
wall plugs on the doors were missing, and the caulking on either side of the door had gaps/cracks.

so the smell was coming from 
the caulking used inside (12 inches) + the beads of caulking that were put on the floor (on the concrete when the door was installed) , but because of the caulking cracks on either side + missing wall plugs, that smell was also permeating the house.

we have been having an extremely cold spell the past week, and the outside caulk hadn't cured, and that was compounding the problem. 

"bad" caulk has been removed
all cracks have been covered by proper indoor caulk
smell has all but gone

did speak to the company's CEO , and pointed out that maybe all companies should be advising folks about fumes, sensitivities etc. They are planning to reiterate this policy to their sales and install folks, so that others dont have to go thru the same issue. They will also be reiterating to their installers the necessity of using the right stuff. 

As for compensation, (and please no offense intended for anyone) as my wonderful only child, an adult psychologist with a Phd  and a Huge heart said

Everyone makes a mistake. let it go. No harm done

and I agree. we are fine
my parrot is fine
yes we had to go thru some stuff, but all's well that ends well

As long as the company keeps their word about informing folks, and raising awareness, and using the right indoor/outdoor stuff, I think all is well.

Once again, heartfelt thanks to everyone folks



Kind Regards
Shahrukh


----------



## nealtw (Jan 28, 2015)

We don't often hear of companies that deal with complaints all that well, never mind investigate, correct  apologize and promise to follow thru with training. Sounds like they took the problem seriously and that is the important thing.. Good for you.


----------



## havasu (Jan 28, 2015)

Seems like a stand up company. Kudos to them for taking care of the problem.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 28, 2015)

Let's hope their actions are as good as their words.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 28, 2015)

I give window change companies a bad wrap most of the time because from what I have seen they don't care about anything but the check and seldom they respond to a call back. This sound like these people do care and really it won't cost them anything to do it right and the mistake is understandable as just a quick fix to a customers request, without thinking. It is how a mistake is dealt with that counts because we all make mistakes.


----------

